# Stylish free patterns



## Kamiller (Jan 16, 2014)

http://www.lanagrossa.com/service/modell-des-monats/archiv_modelle_des_monats_2011.html

Pdf's in 2 languages, English is last


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

I tried to download one ~ went into an error.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Some really nice patterns. I bookmarked it for later looking.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Lots of beautiful patterns. I bookmarked it. Thank you.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I downloaded one pattern and will look at more later. Thank you!


----------



## LOUANNETHOMAS (Sep 13, 2011)

Beautiful, thank you so much!


----------



## Kamiller (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes, I went through almost all of them. There were 2 that went to error, but they also have all the instructions right on the page. Most are probably way out of my league but someday I'll hopefully get there.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you


----------



## monly (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you! These are lovely!


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

Downloaded the purse pattern. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Kamiller (Jan 16, 2014)

I thought that was the cutest thing. I was looking at the Filatti home magazine and would love to get my hands on them.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## ola alaa (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

bookmarked loved that sweater with crocheted edge...ty!


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

Wow! Thanks for posting. I downloaded several patterns.


----------



## LucieRomarine (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for the link !


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. Have bookmarked for future use. :thumbup:


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Always beautiful "Italian type" patterns. Thanx.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Thank you. I downloaded several.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

downloaded the purse patterns, thanks


----------

